# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  τι πρέπει να έχει ένα κλουβί ενός java finch??

## giannispeshtanis

θα ήθελα οι έμπειροι να μου πούν τι πρέπει να έχει ένα κλουβί για java finch και πώς πρέπει να είναι διαμορφωμένο???
χρειάζεται αξεσουάρ όπως βάζουμε για τα παπαγαλάκια???
help me!!!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Δε σου είπαν κάτι όταν το αγόρασες;
Τώρα τι ακριβώς έχει μέσα το κλουβί; Ρωτάμε πρώτα τους έμπειρους γι' αυτά τα πράγματα βρε Γιάννη και μετά το παίρνουμε το πτηνό.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καταρχάς το κλουβί πρέπει να είναι μακρόστενο για να μπορούν να πετάνε από τη μια πατήθρα στην άλλη.Δεν χρειάζονται κάποια παιχνίδια όπως οι παπαγάλοι ,απλά θα τους μειώσεις το χώρο για να μπορούν να πετάνε.Φυσικά ταΐστρες και ποτίστρες.Σε ένα φωτεινό μέρος του δωματίου αν τα έχεις μέσα είναι μια καλή θέση.

----------


## jk21

εδω λεει για κλουβι αντιστοιχο των καναρινιων (οχι με καμπυλες )

http://www.singing-wings-aviary.com/javas.htm

επισης εδω θα βρεις χρησιμες πληροφοριες

http://www.javafinch.co.uk/housing/housendx.html
http://www.javafinch.co.uk/site/site.html

παντως αυτο που καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι το κλουβι τους δεν χρειαζεται να ειναι πολυ <<γεματο >> με διαφορα.επισης σε καποιες φωτο ειδα ξυλινα φυσικα κλαδια






παιδια αυτα τα πουλια ερχονται δακτυλιδωμενα στην ελλαδα; ή μηπως γινομαστε αποδεκτες ενος εγκληματος που γινεται απλα μακρια απο εμας;

----------


## giannispeshtanis

αυτό που πήρα εγώ είναι με δακτυλίδι, αλλά είχε και άλλα στο κλουβί χωρίς δακτυλίδι....
 στο δακτυλ'ιδι έγραφε:
sk
-08
126

ξέρει κανείς τι σημαίνει αυτό???

----------


## tonis!

εγω ξερω το 08 σημαινει οτι ειναι γεννημενο το 2008!!το sk ειναι χωρα το 126 ειναι μαλλον το νουμερο του πουλιου! αλλα ας σου πουν οι πιο ειδικοι στα δακτυλιδια!!!...  :winky:

----------


## marlene

- "sk" είναι ο κωδικός που αναφέρεται στη Σλοβακία, τα πουλιά σου έρχονται από εκεί
- "08", όντως το έτος γέννησης, 2008
- "126" ο κωδικός του εκτροφέα...!

----------


## giannispeshtanis

παιδιά να φανταστείτε πως όταν πήγα και το αγόρασα και της είπα να μου διαβάσει το δακτυλίδι μου είπε πως το πουλί είναι, το πολύ χρονιάρικο......
πολύ κοροϊδία....

----------


## giannispeshtanis

επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μέσα στο κλουβί πρέπει να υπάρχει πάντα μια καλαθωτή φωλίτσα για να κοιμούνται μέσα σε αυτή???

----------


## tonis!

εγω στα ζεμπρακια μου ειδικα τωρα τον χειμωνα εχω για να κοιμουνται το βραδυ!βεβαια <<λες και ξερουν απο μονα τους>>δεν μου γαιννανε τον χειμωνα η μπορει να εχω μονο μια το πολυ δυο γεννες!εσενα ειναι σε εστερικο η εξωτερικο χωρο???  :winky:

----------


## giannispeshtanis

βασικά μόνο ένα αρσενικό έχω στο σπίτι. το κρατάω μέσα στο δωμάτιό μου....του έβαλα για ένα 24 ωρο μια φωλίτσα μέσα στο κλουβί αλλά ούτε που πήγε κοντά της.... και την έβγαλα.....

----------

